# Problems with Wifi (and more)

## Shoaloak

Hello everybody,

I have some problems with my Gentoo system that I cannot seem to figure out myself.

You see, my wireless interface doesn't show up anymore (and other devices are also acting weird).

It started with the NetworkManager within Gnome acting up, constantly asking for my WiFi password (i entered the correct password multiple times) and failing to connect.

First i thought it could be my router or my wireless card, but the router is working fine with other devices and i'm currently writing this post from my other partition on the same machine with W10.

So that idea was out of the question, it has to be Gentoo. I thought that maybe if I recompiled my kernel the system would work again, since i recently updated my @world set.

This was a bad idea, since the NetworkManager within Gnome doesn't show up anymore and the wireless interface is also gone from my ifconfig.

After alot of Googling, I came across multiple posts claiming that if GCC gets updated, you should rebuild modules/firmware, as they need to be of the same GCC version as the kernel.

This seems like a plausible idea, because GCC did got updated with the @world update and I noticed that in dmesg other modules where also misbehaving (vbox and other complaining about symbol table or something). Also just before posting this, I noticed that Gentoo doesn't see my Windows SSD, which it used to do, backing up this idea.

So I cleaned and recompiled my kernel from scratch and re-emerged sys-kernel/linux-firmware since i miss my internet the most. Unfortunately, this didn't do anything so at this point I really could use some help   :Crying or Very sad:  .

info:

lspci -k

lsmod

dmesg

----------

## eccerr0r

Well, this is your wifi:

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)

	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260

This appears to use the iwlwifi driver, but I don't see it anywhere in your loaded modules list.  When you compiled your kernel, did you build in or modularize CONFIG_IWLWIFI ?

On another note I've been having very strange problems with my IWL2200BG wifi, which currently I've found revering back to NetworkManager 1.0.12-r1 for the time being....

----------

## Shoaloak

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Well, this is your wifi:
> 
> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260
> ...

 

Thank you for your reply. I noticed this too and I all my IWLWIFI are modularized, which is why I found it so odd that my WiFi didn't work. 

But after reading your post, I realised that maybe 

```
make clean
```

 was not forcing to rebuild the required modules.

After forcing to rebuild the external modules with 

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

 my WiFi is working again, as I am currently posting this message from my Gentoo system!

Thanks for brainstorming with me, I do hope your strange NetworkManager problems get resolved.

I am currently running NetworkManager 1.4.0-r1 with no problems on Gentoo /w Systemd 226-r2, so perhaps that version is bugfree?

----------

## eccerr0r

Yeah, most of the time when things don't show up, it's a kernel/driver issue.

It is kind of weird that I have a few machines that NetworkManager 1.4.0 does work (systemd machine) but that particular machine is a non-systemd machine.  I see networks but when clicking on them, the networks disappear and nm-applet reports that it couldn't associate the connection with the device.  Go figure, reverting to 1.0.12 fixes the problem.

Oh well, perhaps I should start a new thread but it's no big deal.

----------

